# Hittin Toho



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm going to Orlando next week and we're taking a day charter out on Toho. Anyone have experience on Toho?


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I just fished toho Sunday out of big toho maina with guide skip campbell. Our 2nd time there. Last time my buddy caught a 13lb. He boated an 8lb this time and I lost biggest bass I've ever felt. She got to the boat and just kept swimming and broke me off we used shiners only. Temp was good but about 1030am wind picked up to 25mph north east wind. The bite disappeared. Good luck down there


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Joe! Great info I appreciate it. The weather report is looking a little sketchy for this week. I'll be in Orlando Thurs-Sun and right now we're booked to go out on Sat. But, a cold front comes in sat and drops the temps to 66. Might have better luck Friday 2 days after a cold front on wed, and the day before a secondary front on sat.

what were the conditions when you all went out? Are they in prespawn or staging?


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

There are def. fish in the prespawn, moving up shallow eating to fatten up for the spawn. The temp was around 80 degrees. There was a lake championship 2 day tourney going on, and the big first day sack was around 15lbs. The guides said they were catching them on 10inch worms, junebug or motor oil. A golden shiner swim bait was suggested also. Full moon is this weekend, so that might help the pre spawners get even more shallow. We fished grasslines with the shiners in about 6 foot of water. Good luck Cruiser, hopefully you can have that look on your face with your own lunker!!!!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

orlando weather: 
fri-77 20%rain
sat-72 10%
sun- 75 30%
My buddy mentioned to one of the guides sunday morning we fished how nice it was going to be at 75 degrees. The guide said you know what that means, great fishing tomorrow! I would fish saturday due to thursday being 66 degrees but friday being 77.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome joe thanks man! so pumped for the weekend. hopefully i'll have some great pics to share on sunday


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck Cruiser! Hope you whack em!


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Man you are so lucky. I use to live 5 minutes away from Toho about 15 years ago and fished it every day. It is an amazing lake. I would rather fish it than any other lake in florida. It spoiled me for alot of years. Have a great trip, you will have a blast !


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

we absolutely smoked em today with captain dean from gatorbass.com. he was a terrific guide, hilarious dude...had great gear and good insight. we caught em til our arms about fell off. lost count around 60 between the 2 of us. DESTROYED bass. biggest was in the 7's, but almost every one was 3lb or bigger. 

i have a ton of pics and videos i'll post tomorrow


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice. I am green with envy.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Cruiser- there is that smile! What a beautiful lake, huh? So glad you caught em. I think that lake is a jewel. Looks like you had a great day with weather and everything.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice Fl bass. What's a dozen wild whiners run this years. They were $25-30/doz in March depending on the lake you were fishing.
Shiners not whiners...


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

the lake is incredible. there were hardly any people out there on a saturday morning. i was shocked. we rode out about 5 mins and hardly saw anyone else the whole day. fished the same 2-3 acres for 6 hours and could have caught 300 if we had enough shiners

not sure on the cost man. our guide (captain dean of gatorbass.com) didn't charge us extra. he has a dude that catches them wild, but only brought 2 doz. sa'll good, i would have rather fished carolina rigs anyway. the hour we fished shiners was a blast tho. 

i cannot recommend captain dean enough. the dude is totally legit, has great gear, excellent experience. hell, i was able to polish my game up having him give us pointers the whole day. tip angle, hook sets, getting hooks out of your skin, patterns, boat positioning, etc. he was excited not to have women and kids in the boat and went out of his way to cater to us. ya'll gotta give him a try


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

really? geeeeze....shiner fishing. dude shoulda had u throwing a alabama rig


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

the carolina rig was the ticket. caught many many more on the carolina rig than on shiners. but dude, shiner fishing on toho is a once in a lifetime experience. wish we would have had 6 dozen. **** was crazy


----------

